# Why jbb?



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

So why do peeps use johnsons baby bath? Who first used said this is good stuff to use and why?

I know its ph neutral so its not damaging but what makes this different to a leading brand of shampoo? Ok its cheaper but what else?


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I think it is the cheaper and gentle angle which attracts. A good quality shampoo is better IMO as it also contains lubricants and gloss enhancers etc designed specifically for the job.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Johnsosn's Baby Bath....well, what else would you wash your baby in...?? :wink:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I believe its because its mild enough to clean BUT not remove your layer of wax etc that you may have applied on your car on a previous occasion.

I use it


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

just started using this http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... -wash.html ,top class shampoo


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Because it has a neutral ph :wink:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Shampoo need surfactants to hold and take the dirt away. Silicone is also used to reduce scratches. JBB may work, but not the best..

Dodo BTBM and Duragloss are very good shampoos. Dodo has a good dilution rate too..


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

phodge said:


> Johnsosn's Baby Bath....well, what else would you wash your baby in...?? :wink:


I wish I thought of that answer, class! 

Paul


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Neutral PH, cheap, makes dirt come off just as good as anything else I've used


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Having tried loads of shampoos one of my current faves is Gloss It.


----------

